# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  مشكلة في التشكيلة الجديدة

## قطرة عطاء

السلام عليكم / أحبتي 
في البداية اتقدم لكم يا شبكة الناصرة بجزيل الشكر لجهودكم وقد اعجبني التصميم الجديد وألوانه تفرح القلب ولدي سؤال فجهازي لا يظهر الصفحة كاملة حين افتح المواضيع اذا كان مكتوب اسفل الصفحة لغة عربية قرب كلمة هدوء  وحين اقوم بتغيير كلمة " عربية " إلى انجليزي تظهر الشاشة بالمقلوب واتمكن من قرائت المحتوى فاين المشكلة مع الشكر

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الشكر لك عزيزي على هذا العطاء الرائع ..

بخصوص المشكلة ياريت لو تعطيني اصدار متصفح الانترنت لديك ..

وبعدها طبق الخيارات في هذا الموضوع ..

http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/7715

بإنتطارك ..

كل المودة

----------


## قطرة عطاء

احييكم على هذه الجهود الطيبة 
microsoft windows xp
version 2002
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> احييكم على هذه الجهود الطيبة 
> microsoft windows xp
> version 2002
> مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

شكرا لك عزيزي ..

ولكن اقصد متصفح الانترنت لديك ..

وليس نسخة الويندوز ..

اذهب وانت في المتصفح الى تعليمات وبعدها حول تعليمات ..

واعطيني اصدار المتصفح لديك ..

بإنتظارك ..

كل المودة

----------


## قطرة عطاء

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتعبتك معي يا أخي الكريم 
internet explorer 7
version 7.05730.11
قد اتبع التعليمات الموجودة في الرابط ولكنني اخشى ان تمحو كل العناوين الموجودة في المتصفح وهناك عناوين صعب علي الحصول عليها بعد حذفها فهل هذه الخطوات ستحفظ لي بقية العناوين مع جزيل الشكر والاعتذار للإزعاج

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تفضل عزيزي ..

حمل الاصدار 8 وثبته ..

http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/86155

لا تخاف العناوين لن تنمسح ..

وتستطيع اخد نسخه منها ..

تذهب الى جهاز الكمبيوتر وثم القرص C

وبعدها Documents and Settings وبعدها اسم المستخدم ..

الذي تدخل به وتلاقي المفضلة . انسخها .. والصقها في ملفاتك في القرص D 

وتكون عندك نسخه عند فقد الاصليه ..

دمت بكل خير

----------


## قطرة عطاء

شاكر تعاونكم وعطائكم وتعبكم وسهركم على راحت اعضاء الشبكة 
دمت بود

----------

